# Paranoid or reality?



## Candace (Jul 8, 2007)

Am I the only one who doesn't want to post a collection or inventory because I'm worried someone will break into my greenhouse and steal my plants? Maybe I'm paranoid.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 8, 2007)

hmmmm. interesting question. what's your address? oh, and by the way, would you mind sending me an inventory of your collection and the current place each plant resides?

i mean, um, well... that's not something i worry about as none of my plants is especially valuable...


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2007)

Be afraid, be very afraid....I know where both of you live....:evil:

Here's a paranoid story. 
When I left my (not so ex) ex, I took my Mexipedium with me. Everything else stayed, but I knew that was the plant that could net me the most cash if I really had a problem. Luckily I didn't, and we're still working on stuff.


----------



## Candace (Jul 8, 2007)

He he. Oddly, I don't worry about having a website with photos of my plants, but it bothers me to post a complete plant listing. I don't know why?? 

I have heard a couple of stories of big growers in Florida getting their greenhouses robbed after an online society newsletter was published stating they'd be gone on vacation somewhere. Only some valuable plants were stolen, leaving all the rest so the thief knew what he/she were after.

A commercial grower I know from my area had 1 tray of rare orchids stolen from his greenhouse during the day. 1 tray only, out of thousands. Again the thief had to have been knowlegeable and knew what they were after. 

Paranoia, self-destroyer.....


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 8, 2007)

I am more afraid of having my house broken into and being killed... 

Interestingly, I have a bunch of orchids on my front porch. Any thief could just walk up a few stairs and grab them. Ironically, these nice people living around here really don't have a clue what these green plants are. But, I have to admit that some creep did jump six fences to steal my bonsai tree... 

It may be a legitimate fear. 

Claudia


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 8, 2007)

When I first moved into my home, I kept a lot of my plants outdoors on the front stoop....a whole bunch of paphs and a huge pot of ordinary green Sansevieria. Of course, it was the Sansevirea that was stolen......from now on, all my plants are in the back.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 8, 2007)

I have lived in my Apartment for 7 years now and have always moved my plants outdoors in the summer.....I had a huge sago palm that the british lady had given me a couple of years before....it had lost all its fronds and I had watered it all winter long and into the spring and finally moved it outside last year and wonders of wonders it suddenly started putting out new fronds that were getting really big when some one stole it off the front porch....this year I had some one steal a empty flower pot that I had just filled with dirt.....needless to say after the sago palm very few if any of my plants go outside now


----------



## Candace (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't keep any orchids in my front yard and my greenhouse is protected from theft(I don't want to be too specific;>). It amazes me how our local society has had to ramp up security in the last few years due to theft at shows. I wonder if most of these thefts aren't to keep for personal use, but as gifts for someone else? I don't want to live my life worrying about stuff like this, but it does act as a reminder to think about what information we're sharing on the internet and that not everyone around us may have the best of intentions.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2007)

Now you folks are getting me all worried!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about posting your collection unless there's something really valuable. Then if you post it you should put it somewhere in the greenhouse as inconspicuously as possible and remove the tags. There is crime in every neighborhood, the chance of losing orchids is lower than other valuables, TV's, electronics, etc..so just take normal precautions. Certainly don't post when you won't be home, that's common sense. Don't be paranoid but don't be careless either.


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2007)

I rarely leave home much or for any great length of time and if do I have friends stay to look after the plants and I work regularly with the Police here in a particular capacity and they'll turn up quick.
If I'm home and anyone tries something, my friend the 12 gauge should persuade them to leave quick.


----------



## Hien (Jul 9, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> hmmmm. interesting question. what's your address? oh, and by the way, would you mind sending me an inventory of your collection and the current place each plant resides?
> 
> i mean, um, well... that's not something i worry about as none of my plants is especially valuable...



:rollhappy:

I think if they break into my place, they will feel sorry for my orchids, and water them .
I envision them go for those thousand year old "sans fleur" multigrowths .
The nicest crosses or most expensive ones usually look like they ready to expire before the thief has the time to go thru the collection.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 9, 2007)

It is funny, I live in a lousy nieghborhood. Several drug houses on the block. I don't worry about theft of the plants, I summer a fair number of orchids outdoors in the back yard. I have not lost a one to humans, just squirrels. I do worry about robbery, more the TV, stereo, and the computer. I did have to board up the basement windows when someone tried to kick their way in. They failed. 
...You can tell how I feel about my neighbors, by the size of my dog. Right now I have a 120 pound shepard-malamute mix. In a good neighborhood it would be a much smaller dog. 
Leo


----------



## Ernie (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't get any ideas folks... when I travel, my wife is home with the boy!  If they don't get you, watch out for the teacup poodle!!! Rrrrrrrrr. Oh yeah, and the forensic sciences lab is one floor above us at UIC- don't make me go CSI-Chicago on your asses! 

-Ernie


----------



## Barbara (Jul 9, 2007)

I know just how you feel. My neighbours used to be less than desirable, loud (aweful) band, drugs, every kind of riff-raff imaginable. Stuff would go missing around here every few months. Thankfully they moved away, but I've never been confident, so now we have a lab/rottie cross who is very intelligent and she sounds like she will EAT someone if they come to the door. Moral? Get a watchdog.


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 10, 2007)

Or better, get an alarm system hooked up to an audio-tape of a vicious dog... I am not a dog person at all, but that sounds like it might work.


----------



## the jive turkey (Jul 14, 2007)

Or even better, look into missile defense...and if that's not an option, at least check into some kind of plant insurance or see if your home owner's insurance would cover the value of the plants. Anyone have a policy? and what would it cover?


----------



## Marco (Jul 14, 2007)

Candace - put petroleum jelly on the doornob of your greenhouse :rollhappy:


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2007)

Marco !!!! That should be HOThouse.


----------



## Candace (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh, Marco if only it were that easy. I don't know of any greenhouse that has door knobsoke:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 18, 2007)

then how do you open the door? 
two of my houses here have knobs and both of the house at my other job do too....


----------



## Candace (Jul 18, 2007)

All of the ones I've ever visited have push button door openers or handles...including mine:>


----------



## Rick Barry (Jul 20, 2007)

Aspiring Orchid Thieves:

Go ahead, MAKE HIS DAY!







Rick


----------



## Heather (Jul 21, 2007)

He's definitely in charge! 
and cute - is he yours?


----------



## Rick Barry (Jul 21, 2007)

Heather said:


> He's definitely in charge!
> and cute - is he yours?



Hi Heather,

He's definitely mine, after I rescued him from an unhappy home. It was a bit of an adjustment for him. He was unfamiliar with English, since he was raised in a Mandarin-speaking household and was unprepared for learning a second language. We also have an ongoing debate regarding the benefits of urea-based foliar feeding, especially at the concentrations he insists upon! 

Regards,
Rick


----------



## Marco (Jul 21, 2007)

That's one high tech greenhouse!


----------

